# Urinary Spay Incontinence



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

so her meds were upped from .5 mg DES every 7 days to 1 mg DES every 5 days.

anyone here dealing with Urinary Spay Incontinence? I feel so bad for the Poof right now. would you do proin over hormones? would you look at a different hormone over des?


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

Don't beat yourself up. I've had this issue with several of my girls, no matter the age they were spayed. One of the most frustrating issues ever is to come home after a long shift at work, do all my chores and crawl into bed, just to find a huge wet spot and have to do laundry and change the sheets. :/ She was spayed at 10 after having 3 litters and still ended up with it. 

I also can not get des, but I've had decent luck with an OTC suppliement also. It's called Bladder Control by NutraVet. It's working really well for the little girl I had spayed at one year of age that I swear, came home from the vet after surgery with urinary incontinence. I think they are going to get it no matter what, it's up to us to sort out a way of managing it. Not pleasant for us or them. Poor girls. 

Buy Nutri-Vet Bladder Control, Chewable & More | drugstore.com


----------



## pgr8dnlvr (Aug 7, 2011)

We use a namebrand product called propalin at my work for the problem, and I agree it can happen no matter what age the dog was spayed. If you are talking about spaying a dog mid-heat, I'd never suggest that. When they are in heat everything inside is swollen and there is WAY more blood flow down there. It means a riskier surgery because it takes so long to stop all the little blood vessels from bleeding. The two things a good surgeon does is keep bleeding absolutely minimal and reduce anesthetic time, so almost all vets will ask you to wait until 2 weeks or more after the last heat...

Rebecca


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

no. midway between heat cycles. lol. sorry. can't edit my original post (which is annoying!)


----------



## Pluto (Jul 8, 2012)

Faerie, how old was Temperance when you got her spayed? 

Our standard girl is almost 1 yo, and has not gone into heat yet. I was thinking of having her spayed before we take a week off for Christmas so that we are home to supervise/care for her, but am concerned about doing it too young as well.


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

6-7 months. 

i wish i had waited til she had her first heat. i guess that my girl is one of the 20% who gets this ... but it could have been lessened if i had just waited a bit longer.


----------



## Oodlejpoodle's mom (Sep 11, 2009)

faerie said:


> not me. temperance.
> 
> i spayed her before her first heat and i think because she hadn't matured she now has this. next female dog i get i will wait til she has at least one heat and then spay her mid way.
> 
> ...


Tina,

My Standard Lulu had to be spayed just under six months due to an umbilical hernia that got so large it was unsafe. When she was between two and three , the same thing started happening to her....only when sleeping. My vet put her on Proin twice a day for 21 days, it stopped completely. When she ran through the course of medication, I decided to try her without it......two weeks after discontinuing it the leaking started again. She is now back on Proin since September, the dosage has been cut back to once a day and we are hoping to cut her back to 2-3 times weekly. I have not noticed any side effects and she has had no leakage since we started her back on it. I hope this helps.


----------



## vicky2200 (Feb 14, 2012)

Ditto was in her second heat when I spayed her and she still got it. I would definitely look into proin. It is relatively cheap, it is chewable, and it works well. I would be nervous about giving estrogen.


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

i am going to do this run of hormones and get back to the vets and see what she says about the ppa.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Sorry you and T are dealing with this, fae! Our terrier bitch, who was spayed at 6 mos, began experiencing urinary incontinence while at rest at age 7. She was on Proin for the remainder of her life. She lived to be 16+. I had to up the dosage when she was 14, but her condition was always well-managed and for her there were no ill effects of its long-term use. I understand how unsettling this has to be for you and your pretty spoo girl. It_ stinks_ when bad things happen to good girls.:hug:


----------



## Tonjad (Mar 12, 2012)

My great dane developed spay incontinence at about the age of 7. She was spayed at about 10mons. She was on Proin for the last three yrs of her life and on the same dosage with no problems. So try not to beto upset I think it must be a common thing....


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

thanks everyone.


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

so poof had leakage on the estrogen (DES) and i took her back to the vet and got the dosage increased. we gave her it daily for a week and then every other day for another week and then to go to once weekly ... well she had another episode of leakage.

so i took her to the vet again and we tried proin. which they prescribed 50 mg 2x a day.

this was last tuesday. friday night she woke me up needing to go out. i let her out and back in and out and back in. her tummy was gurgling.

i pilled her with the proin and fasted her from breakfast on saturday. that night she was obviously not feeling well so i didn't pill her and she didn't want to eat. 

temperance had a pill yesterday at breakfast (and barely ate which is odd) but not one last night and half her supper. she wasn't hungry. she yacked last night some in the middle of the night. i got up and cleaned it up.

she's more active this morning ... and she did eat her breakfast. but i didn't pill her.

i've read about the side effects of restlessness and anorexia. temperance was not eating and lethargic and vomiting.

i'm not going to give her any proin for a week and see how she does with the appetite and vomiting. if it stops then i'll try 50 mg at night and see how she does. if she becomes lethargic and vomits and doesn't eat, i'll dc it. i'd rather her pee and be healthy and wear doggy diapers indoors at night than the latter.

the research i've done has been a crap shoot of which is safer the ppa or the des! so i'm in a quandary right now. my vet felt more comfortable giving a dog with no uterus or ovaries hormones over the ppa. but he prescribed this for me to try and said to play around to see if we can do less. 

so i am at a loss.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

oh *faerie*! I wish things were going better and easier for you and Temperance! I hope the dosage adjustment of Proin will ultimately prove successful. My fingers are crossed for T to feel better and for you to find a safe way to keep her dry. Poor babies, both of you!!:sad2:


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

i am so very distressed for her.


----------



## Debra J (Dec 8, 2012)

I went through the same nightmare after my mini Sukey was spayed. It seemed like they kept changing the doses and could not find the right mixture. It has ended up to stop her from leaking she takes a hormone once a week and 35 mg of prion. I split it up half a 50mg tablet in the am and a quarter at night. I had a spoo that was on prion her whole life with no Ill effects. I do not like her on all these pills but she was starting to feel shame at the leaking and of course I never yelled at her. I always felt so bad for her. My vet said that female poodles are very prone to this. I spayed my spoo Kayla 2 months ago when she was one and I am keeping my fingers crossed. I hope this gets better for you and your girl soon.


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

I gave her 25 mg tonight. I'll see if she will not be sick and will eat her breakfast in morning. And hopefully no leaking.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

I hope Temperance had a good night, poor baby. I had no idea this is such a common issue.


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

she woke up fine and dandy. dry. no tummy upset.

i knew she was feeling well when she helped me out in the "meat drawer" where i keep their meat that i've thawed. it gets oogy and she thinks it's her job to stick her head in it as i pull out their food. 

she ate all her breakfast, i gave her another 25 mg of proin and has been running around like the wild woman she is. 

so i'm cautiously optimistic that this is the dose she needs and won't have any more problems. if the vomiting and lethargy returns, i'll try to go to once daily at 25 mg. poor poof.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

*Yay *for the good news and result, and may it be lasting!! I think I told you I had to adjust our dear old girl's Proin dosage two times over the many years she was on it. It did the trick for her and I'm holding onto hold it will the same for Temperance.:cloverHard typing with my fingers crossed, but they will remain so until you're more certain about the Proin working for T.


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

Temperance appears to be doing well on this regimen. She's taking 25 mg in am and same pm. She's getting 1 mg estrogen one time weekly. 

No wetting the bed! Which is good since I woke up this morning snuggled up next to her!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

*faerie*: That's _great!_ Your dry news brought a tear to my eye. SO relieved for you and Temperance. It's all about fiddling with the dosage sometimes. You may need to do so again at some point, just keep the faith that you can. Happy dance time for now!!:dance2: Yippee!!


----------

